# Tell me about East Dulwich



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2008)

So Tufty79 and I would appear to be moving to East Dulwich in the next couple of days. Spent a very small amount of time there so far (although I'm posting from the East Dulwich Tavern at the moment), but it reminds me a lot of Greenwich in terms of a "village"-y feel.

Any recommendations for pubs / bars / restaurants / takeaways? According to a friend of my mum's East Dulwich has a great butchers, which I'll be seeking out, and a good Irish dancing place, which I'll be avoiding.  As a food-obsessed middle-class ponce, I'm very excited by the sight of the cheese shop on Lordship Lane.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 4, 2008)

I live in east dulwich, but rarely go to any of the things that you want recommendations about, so I'm a bit useless really  

if you're a foody you'll like the east dulwich deli as well. and even the somerfield is quite posh


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I live in east dulwich, but rarely go to any of the things that you want recommendations about, so I'm a bit useless really
> 
> if you're a foody you'll like the east dulwich deli as well. and even the somerfield is quite posh



Aye, just been past the deli.  If I had a job, and weren't horribly poor, I'd have popped in


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

Dull....instantly forgettable place where you battle the off-road buggy brigade and media lovies.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2008)

g force said:


> Dull....instantly forgettable place where you battle the off-road buggy brigade and media lovies.



You're just a bundle of joy, aren't you?


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2008)

Quite nice really, but you might feel a bit far out. Depending on what bit you live in. 

I wouldn't say it was dull but it is a more 'settling down' kind of place rather than one with a great nightlife and all night things happening.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 4, 2008)

I quite like it whenever i've been.

It's near Dulwich Park which is a winner for me.

Some decent pubs, nice places to eat/shop for food plus still got lots of cheaper shops if the whole deli thing ain't your bag (and my wallet tells me it isn't mine all the time)

I find the version of middle class with a buggy 50% less annoying than it's Clapham equivalent

Transport links are a bit hit and miss mind.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 4, 2008)

g force said:


> where you battle the off-road buggy brigade and media lovies.


not something I've found, but then I don't live that close to lordship lane.

quiet and lovely is how I'd describe where I live


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 4, 2008)

I like some of those roads off Lordship Lane where there are surprising little shops - as you're going towards the EDT, on the right and after the police station-ish.

Nice area but not so 'metropolitan'.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 4, 2008)

Its not that bad - no copper chopper overhead at night, got parks nearby, some reasonable bars, there is a bit of the Wandworth Diasopora to contend with but at handleable levels. You got Peckham nearby if want some madness, but a really nice bar under Peckham Rye Arches near the station, and oh wow, they got an art gallery attached!!!!!!!
Can get a bit twee and grate on the nerves, but there you go, its a happy zone for the young breeders interspresed with molto media types (used to be full of struggling actors, now with the prices up they have to struggle elsewhere!!!!)
The EDT as it now styles itself (along with the CPT - mostly unchanged Hurragh!!!!! and the FHT - what happened to their fucking names????) used to be a good place to get hold of illicit mind-benders - sadly its been rather cleaned up over the years.......


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 4, 2008)

i saw you yesterday. nice haircut.


----------



## Spion (Mar 4, 2008)

really nice pub opposite Peckham Rye park with a great garden in summer which also sells pizza that I can't remember the name of

I lived there about 7 years ago. Was a bit dull and felt like it was inhabited by (white) people that had moved from Brixton to have babies. But it may have changed a fair bit since then


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i saw you yesterday. nice haircut.



Why thank you


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 4, 2008)

Pleasant enough...


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 4, 2008)

It is the bestplace on earth (though some more notable places are closing, alarmingly). William Rose is one of the best butchers in the country (ref The Times) and the delis (ED Deli and Cheese Block) are excellent and there's a new indoor market behind Neros. I like media types and the three wheel buggy thing is a bit of a myth, I think, (no worse than anywhere else) and I live just a few doors down from Lordship Lane. 

There is literally nothing better than being in East Dulwich just before Christmas, but obviously you'll have to wait a while for that. The Palmerston is nice and quite posh with good food. Inside 72 is like the place to be seen for smack-looking student types but is closing, I think. Liquorish is nice and The Black Cherry is sweet sometimes but can get full of drunk copping off people at the weekend. I've been thrown out of the Bishop on occasion and quite like it there though is also a bit of a pulling place. Franklins is a great restaurant and nice little pub too. The EDT is okay. The Gowlett is probably the best pub now that Page 2 (in Nunhead) has changed hands. It does lovely pizza and is nice and chilled and friendly. That's on Gowlett Road, off East Dulwich Road. The Vale is horrid. Don't go there. Tandoori Nights is excellent. Chopstix is not as it looks but still okay. The Gold Lee on East Dulwich Road is brilliant.

Ummm. Will think of other things. I just love it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 4, 2008)

If somewhere was the best place on earth there's no way that anyone, ever, would start talking about it by bigging up the local butcher.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 4, 2008)

milly - you haven't mentioned kebab and wine!


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 4, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If somewhere was the best place on earth there's no way that anyone, ever, would start talking about it by bigging up the local butcher.



I like meat.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2008)

milly molly said:


> It is the bestplace on earth (though some more notable places are closing, alarmingly). William Rose is one of the best butchers in the country (ref The Times) and the delis (ED Deli and Cheese Block) are excellent and there's a new indoor market behind Neros. I like media types and the three wheel buggy thing is a bit of a myth, I think, (no worse than anywhere else) and I live just a few doors down from Lordship Lane.
> 
> There is literally nothing better than being in East Dulwich just before Christmas, but obviously you'll have to wait a while for that. The Palmerston is nice and quite posh with good food. Inside 72 is like the place to be seen for smack-looking student types but is closing, I think. Liquorish is nice and The Black Cherry is sweet sometimes but can get full of drunk copping off people at the weekend. I've been thrown out of the Bishop on occasion and quite like it there though is also a bit of a pulling place. Franklins is a great restaurant and nice little pub too. The EDT is okay. The Gowlett is probably the best pub now that Page 2 (in Nunhead) has changed hands. It does lovely pizza and is nice and chilled and friendly. That's on Gowlett Road, off East Dulwich Road. The Vale is horrid. Don't go there. Tandoori Nights is excellent. Chopstix is not as it looks but still okay. The Gold Lee on East Dulwich Road is brilliant.
> 
> Ummm. Will think of other things. I just love it.



Lots of good stuff there, cheers


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If somewhere was the best place on earth there's no way that anyone, ever, would start talking about it by bigging up the local butcher.



I would


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 4, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> milly - you haven't mentioned kebab and wine!



Well, we don't want that getting out, do we?! Keep it exclusive, like, else you'd get any old Tom Dick or Harry in there!

I actually wrote it and deleted it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 4, 2008)

It's ok. Wanky without being too wanky (that said, there's a fucking White Stuff, eurgh). 'Rugger' shirt without being Cla'am. Good for food. Average for transport.

In it's class, it's ok, but I much prefer slightly greener places line Herne Hill.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's ok. Wanky without being too wanky (that said, there's a fucking White Stuff, eurgh). 'Rugger' shirt without being Cla'am. Good for food. Average for transport.
> 
> In it's class, it's ok, but I much prefer slightly greener places line Herne Hill.



What exactly is "White Stuff"? I walked past it this afternoon, and twas obviously some sort of clothes shop. Googling suggests it's what public schoolboys move onto after they're all Quiksilvered and Billabonged out.

Dreadful name, too.


----------



## Pip (Mar 4, 2008)

Funnily enough I was there today and thought how lovely it was. I saw loads of empty council places and briefly entertained the fantasy of getting Southwark to give me one.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 4, 2008)

ED is good overall.
a few too many precious types now, but thats par for the course. 
Its got a foxtons! and about 30 other estate agants

station - Ed of course, but also peckham and Denmark hill easily acessable  - buses to the City & Victoria via teh Elefanta

so whats it like to live there ?

I like it- it may just be my street, but we all know each other and incomers are usually baraged by welcome cards- this spooked me a bit, as I thought it was a bit Stepford wife ish, but turns out that thats just my street being nice

shops are good throuhg to shite( the various gift/ nick nak emporiums that sell tat to the well heeled that is )

bars & resturants on the main drag are full of bright young things, the ones in the streets away form LL are a bit more " pubby" with regulars and pubs things goings on

Insides 72 is being sold - whether that means the end is still to be decided, bu it got fantastic propa draught Lowenbrau

The Gowlett has the biggest / best pub pizzas in London

resturants vary, but there are a sprinkling of greasy spoons all over the place

a pretty good charidee shop - MIND - with a decent rota of books and ( apparently ) designer clothes on the go

theres a gym at the Dulwich Hamlet ground - football is Dulwich & IIRC Fischer athletic for this seaosn - so there is a proper local team with a fantastic little ground beside sainsburys

peckham rye ( with its trendy new cafe ) & Dulwich park are an easy stroll away

people seem to queue outside the butchers- thats barking, but ......

good picture framers/ chemist/saturday stalls/ cafe etc just of LL.

Its decent- give it a go - best place ive lived in London


----------



## zoltan (Mar 4, 2008)

fogbat said:


> What exactly is "White Stuff"? I walked past it this afternoon, and twas obviously some sort of clothes shop. Googling suggests it's what public schoolboys move onto after they're all Quiksilvered and Billabonged out.
> 
> Dreadful name, too.



like fatface- groovy "cool" leisure wear at big prices and fleeces and suchlike - Bristol & Durham Uni sudents seem to like it


----------



## zoltan (Mar 4, 2008)

.


----------



## Pip (Mar 4, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I like media types and the three wheel buggy thing is a bit of a myth



I was pushing round a media type's kid in a three-wheeled buggy


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 4, 2008)

fogbat said:


> What exactly is "White Stuff"? I walked past it this afternoon, and twas obviously some sort of clothes shop. Googling suggests it's what public schoolboys move onto after they're all Quiksilvered and Billabonged out.
> 
> Dreadful name, too.



How dare you compare it to Quiksilver and Billabong - they're perfectly acceptable 

File White Stuff along with Crew Clothing in the 'clothes for Tories/Cunts' section.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 4, 2008)

oliver bonas is about to open on lordship lane.

I love reading threads about east dulwich, cos it reminds me of what it can be like, but cos we live peckham rye side we miss out on all that!

hipipol, you're mistaken about not having any copters overhead though, they're often out, but granted, probably not quite as much as in brixton.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> oliver bonas is about to open on lordship lane.


What/who is that then?


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 4, 2008)

clapham-ish overpriced gift type shop.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2008)

ahh  there's quite a few gift shops already though.


----------



## JTG (Mar 4, 2008)

I can heartily recommend the food at Tanky's house.

Sorry, haven't really eaten anywhere else in East Dulwich


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 4, 2008)

yup! @biddly


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 4, 2008)

JTG said:


> I can heartily recommend the food at Tanky's house.
> 
> Sorry, haven't really eaten anywhere else in East Dulwich



ssshhh, we're the best kept secret in ED


----------



## JTG (Mar 4, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> Bristol & Durham Uni sudents seem to like it



clothing for tossers then?


----------



## JTG (Mar 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> ssshhh, we're the best kept secret in ED



christ sorry. there goes the neighbourhood


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 4, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> I was pushing round a media type's kid in a three-wheeled buggy



I mean they exist of course but just is not the livng 3 wheel buggy hell people like to make out of places like it.


----------



## Pip (Mar 4, 2008)

I've overheard some brilliant conversations in the ED Sainsburys too. Far better than the tedious Streatham Sainsburys conversations


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Any recommendations for pubs / bars / restaurants / takeaways? According to a friend of my mum's East Dulwich has a great butchers, which I'll be seeking out, and a good Irish dancing place, which I'll be avoiding.  As a food-obsessed middle-class ponce, I'm very excited by the sight of the cheese shop on Lordship Lane.


Not sure about pubs bars round here, although the Bishop's got a nice outsidey bit for smokers and the best dog ever  
Foodwise, Palmerston is good for a Sunday roast; Thai Corner Cafe on North Cross Road is lovely (and BYO); The Corriander does a nice curry to go... erm that's about all I know. The Cheese shop is dangerous if you like cheese. East Dulwich Deli is stupidly over priced imo.


----------



## Andy the Don (Mar 5, 2008)

East Dulwich is nice North Cross Road market is good. But if you are looking to buy as an investment, too late, it has come & gone. Has anyone been in the militia/gun shop in Lordship Lane..?? Walk in with £500 & you can walk out with a German MG42 should you so wish. Also do Lee Enfield SM MkI's.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 5, 2008)

When I first moved to this neck of the woods LL had all sorts of interesting relics from bygone times - sadly rather more well heeled types also discovered it and there you a lot of what made it good has gone, but enough survives.
I have lived near Goose Green, by Bellenden Road (which was accepted then as part of Peckham) top end of LL past the Plough towards Forrest Hill, used to wander into Dulwich park for Sunday lunch/brekky at the cafe by the rowing lake, lived in Underhill road and also right next door to the Herne before the various makeovers.
Took yonks to persuade Suzy to even look over this way but now all is well good. Its much more relaxed than Brixton was, when you get home you can actually switch off and wander down the shops in total daze, without having to spot which of the deranged beggars is the worst and choose a skirting path.
Unable to afford the vastely inflated prices we looked over the other side of the Rye and found bliss in Nunhead - well by the resevoir below One Tree Hill - one of the best views in South London - best overheard conversation there was a group of kids sharing a spliff debating the relative merits of each ones chosen degree course and NONE of them were toffs - excellent.
We boast a rather fine butcher or two on Nunhead green which we walk to, up and over the hill with the woods of the old Nunhead cemetry and the alloments on what was once Rye Hill Park - get a very decent steak in the Old Nuns head or walk past the old almshouses to the Rye Hotel, have a pint out front ovelooking the Common, watch the world go by.
Since moving here from Brixton I have bought myself a guitar again - played to some people at the bus stop on the way back from the shop in Forrest Hill, they sang along!!! None of them made any attenpt to rob it!!! Wicked
Aye, a very nice place
As for greenery, have a peek at it on wikimapia.org - its as green as you like round here woodpeckers, blackbirds, bluetits, robin, Dunnock, parakeets, woodpigeons even the sadly reduced house sparrow are here. Cant beat it

PS Tanky, yeah there was a chopper overhead last week, but its the first time since we moved here a year and a half ago


----------



## hipipol (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, no ones mentioned the Horniman, Horniman Gardens nor the Dulwich picture gallery

Best not lay it too thick I suppose!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 5, 2008)

re the helicopters, the first time you'd noticed, I'd say


----------



## hipipol (Mar 5, 2008)

Tanky, possibly, I'm just so chilled (semi-concious!!) in this neck of the woods you see......


----------



## fogbat (Mar 5, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> How dare you compare it to Quiksilver and Billabong - they're perfectly acceptable
> 
> File White Stuff along with Crew Clothing in the 'clothes for Tories/Cunts' section.



Phew *puts 10 year-old Quiksilver t-shirt back on*


----------



## Hoss (Mar 5, 2008)

It's a good place to live. theres a decent number of bars without it being overkill. the best pub (IMO) is The Castle on Crystal Palace Road (stupidly and dangerously close to my flat) but only because it hasn't been changed from boozer to expensive bar / semi pub venue and also because Guinness is £2.50 a pint.

Saying that, the Black cherry does serve some pretty good cocktails.

The shops - i'll take then or leave them. good for last minute christmas shopping as most of them seem to sell gifty things but really expensive compared to the same type of thing in other London locations.

Restaurants - an abundance of mediocre curry houses, a couple of decent thai places, Franklins - excellent for dinner, pints, lunch and saturday brunch - the bacon sarnies and black pudding on toast are wicked - Palmerston, Gastro pub place with good ales and still good for just a pint or 2

The butchers is good there's a couple of other decent food shops - fishmongers, greengrocers and cheese shop.

the East dulwich Deli can suck my cock. they are a miserable bunch of fuckers and stupidly overpriced. Avoid.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 5, 2008)

Hoss said:


> the East dulwich Deli can suck my cock. they are a miserable bunch of fuckers and stupidly overpriced. Avoid.


----------



## christonabike (Mar 6, 2008)

It's got a football team, and also a seven a side league running every week night

37 bus is a good route to and from Brixton

That's all I know


----------



## bazzup (Mar 7, 2008)

There's a good summary article about the area and the way its been changing (written by a non-fat-face-wearing local), with lots of recommendations here


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 8, 2008)

A new group on Facebook:


*Group Name:	*
They are taking over East Dulwich - the 'Babies'
*Type:	*
Entertainment & Arts - General
*Description:	*
Surely there are other "baby friendly" areas in London, so why as soon as a woman / couple are expecting, do they haul ass to East Dulwich? So much so, that the local businesses have begun to cater to the mommy/baby demographic. I went to a Fabric Shop in East Dulwich recently, who specialize in producing individualized baby carriers ... only in East Dulwich will a connection be forged between fabric & babies!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 3, 2008)

Aaah. Okay. Crouch End, in other words.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Aaah. Okay. Crouch End, in other words.



I heard of a rather unpleasant young man who pronounced it "Crew-shond".


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Aaah. Okay. Crouch End, in other words.



No, more Clapham than Crouch End. People in ED would like to think they're young and trendy and cutting edge. People in CE would like to think they're above all that.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 4, 2008)

Pip said:


> I was pushing round a media type's kid in a three-wheeled buggy




 

Were you looking after R's kid?


----------



## g force (Nov 4, 2008)

Pip said:


> I've overheard some brilliant conversations in the ED Sainsburys too. Far better than the tedious Streatham Sainsburys conversations



Rubbish...at leats in Streatham it's people talking loudly....to the voice in their head


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2008)

g force said:


> Rubbish...at leats in Streatham it's people talking loudly....to the voice in their head



In East Dulwich it's people talking loudly to reassure themselves that they're important.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 4, 2008)

Heh, my husband used to squat in Lordship Lane about 15 years ago, it wasn't so yummy mummy then! I remember he shared with an ex squaddie who did all his dishes in the communal shower and the landlord had got in and padlocked all the cupboards shut, so the kitchen was a delight. Mind you he moved there from a squat in a tower block in New Cross, so it were luxury. 

He moved in with me in not so salubrious Stockwell after that,back in the days before Clapham was posh.


----------



## liberty (Nov 4, 2008)

I quite like it and yes the cheese shop is great


----------



## Nixon (Nov 5, 2008)

Im going to try not to slate the people and only talk about the alright shops and that.. 

North Cross Road like everyone's said is pretty cool,particularly the market and the kick arse fruit shop.Le Chardon is a very nice French resteraunt for lunch and dinners out.There's a cool little record shop opened up underneath/next to that Palmerston pub,which sometimes has little gigs on and sells vinyl.Also the charity shops are pretty good,if you get there early before the yuppies get there..also the bakers on lordship lane does really nice roast pork and apple baps..The sea cow do ace fish and chips,but a bit more expensive than bog standard.worth it for the quality though.

Never eaten at a good Indian down that way,so would be curious to know if there are any urb recommendations


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2008)

I lived in ED for a while and the worst thing about it was living on somewhere called Dog Kennel Hill. Oh, and almost being murdered


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 5, 2008)

Nixon said:


> There's a cool little record shop opened up underneath/next to that Palmerston pub,which sometimes has little gigs on and sells vinyl.


 
Been to any of his gigs? They're aces.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2008)

zoltan said:


> Its decent- give it a go - best place ive lived in London




Same here......


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2008)

Nixon said:


> Never eaten at a good Indian down that way,so would be curious to know if there are any urb recommendations



My favourite curry house is in ED but I've forgotten it's bloody name. Ends in Spice, I'm pretty sure.

EDIT: Might be Spice Republic.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 5, 2008)

Tandoori Nights or The Coriander.


----------



## Nixon (Nov 5, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Been to any of his gigs? They're aces.



went to see my mates band there,the houmousexuals  but not had a chance to get to any others yet


----------



## fogbat (Nov 5, 2008)

Nixon said:


> went to see my mates band there,the houmousexuals  but not had a chance to get to any others yet



That's a fantastic band name


----------



## Nixon (Nov 5, 2008)

he he yeah..they get extra kudos as well cause they are all gay


----------



## fogbat (Nov 5, 2008)

Nixon said:


> he he yeah..they get extra kudos as well cause they are all gay



Greek, too?


----------



## Cowley (Nov 7, 2008)

It's where all the posh people live aint it?


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 7, 2008)

of course it is - all of them


----------



## hipipol (Nov 8, 2008)

This morning there was a VERY large grey bird in the garden, standing on top of the hedge.
It was a Heron
It was eating the guy next doors fish from his little pond
He said he was thinking of filling it in but he didn't know what to do with the fish
I doubt he has that problem any more

How you getting on round these parts then Foggy?


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Nov 17, 2008)

It's a bit up its own arse and overpriced.  However, I'd rather it in its current incarnation than more of the same on offer in Peckham.

As for the recommendation for an Indian food place, Ganpati's got to be the best for indian food in the ED area.  The others are bog standard without exception.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 17, 2008)

suzee blue cheese said:


> It's a bit up its own arse and overpriced.  However, I'd rather it in its current incarnation than more of the same on offer in Peckham.
> 
> As for the recommendation for an Indian food place, Ganpati's got to be the best for indian food in the ED area.  The others are bog standard without exception.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! East Dulwich is the best place. And Tandoori Nights is very nice and been in the Times and that, init.

Up it's own arse, indeed.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 17, 2008)

suzee blue cheese said:


> It's a bit up its own arse and overpriced.  However, I'd rather it in its current incarnation than more of the same on offer in Peckham.


I can see what you're saying. even though I live in east dulwich, I rarely venture down lordship lane, but it's nice for a change when you feel like being a bit up your own arse   peckham's more functional for my needs.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 17, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Thai Corner Cafe on North Cross Road is lovely (and BYO);


 I can recommend this too, but book ahead if you can, cos it's tiny and popular.

Also on North Cross Lane is a lovely old school sweetshop - Hope and Greenwood(?). Has big jars of sweets sold by weight and lots of other stuff. I regress to childhood when i walk through its doors. 

The only pub i know is the CPT, which is alright.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 17, 2008)

somebody posted on here the other day how 6 pieces of fudge cost a fiver at hope and greenwood  see, up it's own arse


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 17, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> somebody posted on here the other day how 6 pieces of fudge cost a fiver at hope and greenwood  see, up it's own arse



It's, um, really good fudge. And Giles Coren has been in there and that has to be worth at least a few quid.

Thai Corner is lush, yes.


----------



## echoecho (Nov 17, 2008)

we have a 24 hour Sainsbury's. also lots of wanky organic food and ethical cookware/mother & baby shops. three pretty good cocktail bars, several pubs and even more curry houses. from a student perspective, Mr Liu is the best Chinese here, Kebab & Wine is the best kebab shop, and Maxim near the station is the best £2 chicken shop, really.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 17, 2008)

echoecho said:


> we have a 24 hour Sainsbury's. also lots of wanky organic food and ethical cookware/mother & baby shops. three pretty good cocktail bars, several pubs and even more curry houses. from a student perspective, Mr Liu is the best Chinese here, Kebab & Wine is the best kebab shop, and Maxim near the station is the best £2 chicken shop, really.



Ah, the kebab drinking den. Have you been there? First time I did, I was drunk and imagined it to be a really extravagent speakeasy sort of thing all glamour and gold. I sold it to poor Spangle on this basis. When we went there, imagine my (not to mention hers) surprise to find it plastic garden tables, plastic glasses and people vomiting and fighting.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 18, 2008)

milly molly said:


> It's, um, really good fudge. And Giles Coren has been in there and that has to be worth at least a few quid.


 When I went in there, James Nesbitt was there with his kids.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 18, 2008)

milly molly said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! East Dulwich is the best place. And Tandoori Nights is very nice and been in the Times and that, init.
> 
> Up it's own arse, indeed.



I really like living there, but it's so far up its own arse it may soon collapse in upon itself, forming some sort of organic, hand-crafted black hole


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> somebody posted on here the other day how 6 pieces of fudge cost a fiver at hope and greenwood  see, up it's own arse


It's a bit of a shit sweet shop tbf


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2008)

suzee blue cheese said:


> As for the recommendation for an Indian food place, Ganpati's got to be the best for indian food in the ED area. The others are bog standard without exception.


Where is that? Pretty sure I cycled past it the other day, but can't remember where I was


----------



## Maggot (Nov 18, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's a bit of a shit sweet shop tbf


 NOOOOO! It's great!


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 18, 2008)

Best place for Sunday lunch (imo) is the White Horse which is just at the top of Rye Lane, on the right - I know not quite ED but certainly worth a visit! Huge plates of Sunday roast all for £6/7 squid. No veg options though...


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 18, 2008)

The poshness of ED has always been a bit of a mystery to me since it's not really very near any parks, has rubbbish transport links and is totally unpicturesque. 

I occasionally go there if I feel like looking at gift shops.

Oh and it has a folk club which happens either at the football club or at Hooper's Bar which I quite liked when I went there.
http://www.hoopersbar.co.uk/


----------



## Maggot (Nov 18, 2008)

Hoopers it run by friends of an urbanite.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 18, 2008)

craigxcraig said:


> Best place for Sunday lunch (imo) is the White Horse which is just at the top of Rye Lane, on the right - I know not quite ED but certainly worth a visit! Huge plates of Sunday roast all for £6/7 squid. No veg options though...



i love it there. friendly service, good food, and no ponceyness. they filmed some of an episode of holby city in there, too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 19, 2008)

Maggot said:


> NOOOOO! It's great!


I don't think it is, it's overpriced and there isn't that much choice - too much chocolate imo. 


craigxcraig said:


> Best place for Sunday lunch (imo) is the White Horse which is just at the top of Rye Lane, on the right - I know not quite ED but certainly worth a visit! Huge plates of Sunday roast all for £6/7 squid. No veg options though...


Must check that out one Sunday


----------



## Maggot (Nov 19, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't think it is, it's overpriced and there isn't that much choice - too much chocolate imo.


 It is expensive, but it's a special occasion sweetshop, not an everyday one.  There's a huge amount of choice - I still haven't even tried half the sweets in jars yet.


----------



## zoltan (Nov 19, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Hoopers it run by friends of an urbanite.




Hoopers... the only bar I know of in that LOndon that has a beer list 

Anywhere that has Thurn & Taxis on the list is always going to be a winner for me.

Proper Bottles of Kolsch as well

Sadly, the advertised Oktoberfest beers & Dunkel beers didnt turn up - then again, they are so prized by the Bavarians, its not surprisng


----------



## zoltan (Nov 19, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Hoopers it run by friends of an urbanite.




Hoopers... the only bar I know of in that LOndon that has a beer list 

Anywhere that has Thurn & Taxis on the list is always going to be a winner for me.

Proper Bottles of Kolsch as well

Sadly, the advertised Oktoberfest beers & Dunkel beers didnt turn up - then again, they are so prized by the Bavarians, its not surprisng

An ideal venue for proper beer loving ED dwelling forumites meet...


----------



## Maggot (Nov 19, 2008)

zoltan said:


> Hoopers... the only bar I know of in that LOndon that has a beer list
> 
> Anywhere that has Thurn & Taxis on the list is always going to be a winner for me.
> 
> An ideal venue for proper beer loving ED dwelling forumites meet...


Let's do it!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 20, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Let's do it!



Hell yes!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 20, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Hell yes!



Hell yes, too. 

I have been suggesting this since the place opened, but didn't want the responsibility of organising a meet when I don't actually live nearby....

So, happy to go along to someone else's organised meet


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2008)

zoltan said:


> Hoopers... the only bar I know of in that LOndon that has a beer list
> 
> Anywhere that has Thurn & Taxis on the list is always going to be a winner for me.
> 
> ...


Any decent ciders there?


----------



## JWH (Nov 20, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I lived in ED for a while and the worst thing about it was living on somewhere called Dog Kennel Hill. Oh, and almost being murdered


Well, there's East Dulwich, and then there's East Dulwich...

I'm surprised that no-one has mentioned East Dulwich Forum: www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk

Is that shop that used to sell airguns, knives and Nazi memorabilia next to the (old?) police station still there?


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 20, 2008)

I avoid the east dulwich forum 

"I'm so scared to get off the bus on forest hill road at 7pm I get my husband to meet me"


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2008)

Hoopers is a pub full of good intentions, but so far off the beaten track (and yet the nearest pub to me). I hope it survives, they serve booze, superbly. No cider, AFAIK.

I'd hate to think the EDF is representative of everyone in SE22. Good for a laugh though, in the manner of the Daily Telegraph letters page.

The armourer is still knocking out replica Bren guns, tin hats and jack boots, being squeezed in by bakeries and the most chi-chi greengrocers you're ever likely to find. 

I'm wondering if ED is recession-proof


----------



## hipipol (Nov 20, 2008)

Hoopers aint in East Dulwich!!
Its a Camberwell Bar
Only those recently arrived in this fair and unspoiled realm would call it East Dulwich
Either that or an employee of Foxtons

Bellenden Road, fo example is in Peckham, despite the sliming of the ED zone towards it (Its worth pointing out the ED railway station was originally called Champion Hill)
Dulwich Hamlet FC also gives its address as Dog Kennel Hill, NOT ED anything
http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/ground.php
Its postcode is SE22
Hoopers is SE5, ie Camberwell
The Wishing Well on Bellenden Road, SE15, NOT EDs SE22

Is The George Canning now victim to EDs constant landgrab????


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2008)

hipipol said:


> Hoopers aint in East Dulwich!!
> Its a Camberwell Bar
> Only those recently arrived in this fair and unspoiled realm would call it East Dulwich
> Either that or an employee of Foxtons


I was gonna say that too, but thought better of it 


> Is The George Canning now victim to EDs constant landgrab????


Nah, that's Camberwell/Denmark Hill


----------



## Maggot (Nov 20, 2008)

hipipol said:


> Hoopers aint in East Dulwich!!
> Its a Camberwell Bar
> Only those recently arrived in this fair and unspoiled realm would call it East Dulwich
> Either that or an employee of Foxtons
> ...


I see what you're saying, and postcode wise you're right. But it's quite rasonable to call somewhere east Dulwich if it's 5 ins walk from East Dulwich Station.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 20, 2008)

Not really if it's Camberwell - East Dulwich is the other way  

And I don't reckon you can get up the hill and to that pub in 5 mins! I bloody couldn't


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 20, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Hoopers is a pub full of good intentions, but so far off the beaten track (and yet the nearest pub to me). I hope it survives, they serve booze, superbly. No cider, AFAIK.
> 
> I'd hate to think the EDF is representative of everyone in SE22. Good for a laugh though, in the manner of the Daily Telegraph letters page.
> 
> ...



The EDF is full of twats. It makes me get all full of hate and fury. 

It isn't recession-proof in that I just bought a flat for loads less than the asking price.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 20, 2008)

Maggot said:


> When I went in there, James Nesbitt was there with his kids.



James Nesbitt is always everywhere. I went into Page 2 once and my friend was muttering some story about Nesbitt. I didn't realise why he was telling it and repeated loudly 'what?? your ex got off with James Nesbitt at a petrol station?!' realising too late that he was sitting there, with wife, in the empty, quiet bar.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 20, 2008)

Its no loonger Page 2 sadly

Its most recent incarnation is The Duke - yet another fucking gastro pub


----------



## hipipol (Nov 20, 2008)

Maggot said:


> I see what you're saying, and postcode wise you're right. But it's quite rasonable to call somewhere east Dulwich if it's 5 ins walk from East Dulwich Station.



Which is why I put the Canning on the post mate
Its the same diatnce from the Station (tho I admit, nuch closer to Demnmark Hill station)


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 20, 2008)

hipipol said:


> Its no loonger Page 2 sadly
> 
> Its most recent incarnation is The Duke - yet another fucking gastro pub



I know. I went to it once or twice as The Village Idiot (as the Page 2 owner called it) but never as The Duke. And never will - too many shameful memories.

Page 2 was the greatest place ever.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 20, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I know. I went to it once or twice as The Village Idiot (as the Page 2 owner called it) but never as The Duke. And never will - too many shameful memories.
> 
> Page 2 was the greatest place ever.




Aye, Nunhead!!!!!!!

Pisses all over ED and no mistake Guvnor!!!

Do like the Man of Kent?
Scary


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2008)

hipipol said:


> Hoopers is SE5, ie Camberwell


 
It's such a grey area, like one of those bits on Google maps that hasn't been photographed.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 20, 2008)

hipipol said:


> Aye, Nunhead!!!!!!!
> 
> Pisses all over ED and no mistake Guvnor!!!
> 
> ...



NO. The rest of Nunhead is frightening. Man of Kent especially and also the Pyrotechnic. Sheesh!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2008)

Maggot said:


> I see what you're saying, and postcode wise you're right. But it's quite rasonable to call somewhere east Dulwich if it's 5 ins walk from East Dulwich Station.



My friend lives opposite that pub, and I'd say she lives in East Dulwich.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 20, 2008)

Ms T said:


> My friend lives opposite that pub, and I'd say she lives in East Dulwich.


The website of the pub says it's East Dulwich too.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 20, 2008)

well they would, wouldn't they?


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking at google maps, Hooper's is nearer Goose Green than it is Camberwell Green. And the original reason I dragged it into this thread was that it is sometimes the home of the East Dulwich folk club (http://www.thegooseisout.com/) and _they_ obviously think Hooper's is in East Dulwich as I had a long conversation with them about how they weren't willing to move out of East Dulwich when they left the EDT. (I say folk club... they're not really a club as such, they just put on gigs.)

Anyway what I liked about Hooper's was that they seemed to be trying to do new stuff and breathe life into the place without getting rid of all the old regulars. It felt very welcoming.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 20, 2008)

hipipol said:


> Hoopers aint in East Dulwich!!



I know, but the owner tells everyone it is


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> well they would, wouldn't they?




They are a bit further from the canning than I thought, but they're SE5 - that's Camberwell


----------



## tarannau (Nov 21, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> They are a bit further from the canning than I thought, but they're SE5 - that's Camberwell



Maybe they've an ex estate agent as a manager.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 21, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> They are a bit further from the canning than I thought, but they're SE5 - that's Camberwell



Postcodes don't mean that much though.  Part of my street is SW2, and the rest is SE24...


----------



## Maggot (Nov 21, 2008)

zoltan said:


> Hoopers... the only bar I know of in that LOndon that has a beer list
> 
> Anywhere that has Thurn & Taxis on the list is always going to be a winner for me.
> 
> ...


I've started a thread for it:  

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=270912

Hope you can make it.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 21, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Maybe they've an ex estate agent as a manager.



I suspect your right mate

I walked past the huge empty Foxtons office on Lordship lane the other night, all the brightly coloured chairs were empty all the nice new screens dark save one

In front of it sat a lone figure, head in hands.......

The rain plunged down driven by a mighty wind
On most nights I would have scurried on, but instead, I just stood there looking......,


Pissing my fucking pants laffing!! It was ace !!!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ruby*

I agree its closer to Goose Green, but equally its only two mins form the top of Camberwell Grove. Before all the houses at the top of the Grove had the squatters kicked out I used to hang about there a lot and that pub was our local - well toss up between that and the Grove - but we never thought we'd crossed the line into ED Land!!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 30, 2008)

Buggrit. I visited the EDT for a bit of free internets with my beer.

I've managed to get stuck into a corner, next to a bunch of wanks who've clearly escaped from Clapham 
I'm concentrating really hard in the hope that I can give them all cancer through the power of thinking.

Sometimes, I'm not an enormous ED fan.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 30, 2008)

p.s. Chopping people's legs off at the shin with an axe is frowned upon, isn't it?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 30, 2008)

Well East Dulwich seems very nice, once the brayers have gone.  Nice pubs and food and company.  And free wifi so my charming companion could show  me any private messages he may or may not have received, which may or may not be trying to do me out of my rightful plaudits.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 1, 2008)

fogbat said:


> p.s. Chopping people's legs off at the shin with an axe is frowned upon, isn't it?



yes.

i was six foot seven before i met him ^^


----------



## fogbat (Dec 1, 2008)

tufty79 said:


> yes.
> 
> i was six foot seven before i met him ^^



You have a great frown, tho


----------



## Maggot (Dec 1, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Well East Dulwich seems very nice, once the brayers have gone.  Nice pubs and food and company.  And free wifi so my charming companion could show  me any private messages he may or may not have received, which may or may not be trying to do me out of my rightful plaudits.




Tell us more.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 1, 2008)

fogbat said:


> You have a great frown, tho



me. last week.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 1, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Tell us more.




Nothing to tell.  I may or may not have had drinks with an East Dulwich based urbanite who may or may not have received a PM from another urbanite which may or may not have been, um, relevant to my interests.   This urbanite may or may not have leaked this document.


----------



## hipipol (Dec 1, 2008)

The Rozzers will be at your door in minures!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2010)

eungh: http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?5,447811


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> eungh: http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?5,447811



From the front page comments I'd say the East Dulwich Forum is more relaxed about it than this place would be at the moment, given the 'biggest kneejerking nobhead' contest going on in general at the moment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2010)

whatchoo talking bout


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> whatchoo talking bout



That we should direct ramjamclub, sasaferrato and the like over there to give the East Dulwich forum a lesson in how to spout off properly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2010)

over where?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2010)

Over there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2010)

i would like a link please


----------



## zenie (Apr 27, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> From the front page comments I'd say the East Dulwich Forum is more relaxed about it than this place would be at the moment, given the 'biggest kneejerking nobhead' contest going on in general at the moment.


 
I'm inclined to agree. And ED is FULL to the rafters with liberals which helps.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2010)

i just read that entire thread and I don't know why


----------



## southside (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate some of the people in ED with a passion the ones I am especially talking about are gutless and hide behind one of the most boring dull forums I have ever had the misfortune to click on, some of them are nice and I wouldn't want to upset them but the fuckers who run that place are loser's imo, they bored me to the point I tried to spice the place up but they didn't like my approach to posting the deadbeat fuckers.

ED is OK as a rule, you get tossers everywhere.

I recon I'd get blamed for this thread if they had their way lol


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> eungh: http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?5,447811



I've been following that thread too, to see if there's any East Dulwich outrage!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2010)

it's been mostly very civil and reasoned, actually - although the latest revelation that the squatters may infact be mummy's boys roughing it on weekends made me  a bit


----------



## southside (Apr 27, 2010)

Crispy said:


> it's been mostly very civil and reasoned, actually - although the latest revelation that the squatters may infact be mummy's boys roughing it on weekends made me  a bit



They are very civil and reasoned tbh.

A bit too, if you ask me.


----------

